# New member, new machine ...



## derekW (May 13, 2010)

Hi, forgive what may be a common question for my first time post ...

I recently purchased an Ascaso Arc machine with which I'm delighted. I use it perhaps a maximum half dozen times a day and wondered if I'm wiser to either switch it on in the morning and leave it on until the last cup of the day or switch off after each use with a consequent need for it to warm up each time?

I've been a lurker for some time and enjoy the Forum.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Derek

Personally I would leave it on all day. My Gaggia Classic gets (ab)used at various intervals throughout the day and I wouldn't dream of turning it off, except overnight (or when it's filter week for me)

Welcome to Coffee Forums too


----------



## derekW (May 13, 2010)

Thank you, Glenn, for both the advice and the welcome. Very kind.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome Derek.

An interesting topic. Once the machine is up to temperature, hot much electricity is it using to keep warm? My lady would not accept my Gaggia being on all day,


----------



## derekW (May 13, 2010)

BanishInstant said:


> Welcome Derek.
> 
> An interesting topic. Once the machine is up to temperature, hot much electricity is it using to keep warm? My lady would not accept my Gaggia being on all day,


Aye, there's the rub ... how much, indeed, and hence my question. I'm guessing it's less to keep it ticking over than heating from cold six times a day.

The pros of keeping it on means it's ever-ready ... the cons, however, are that I'm weak-willed!

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I haven't noticed an increase in power consumption from leaving it on, and it takes less energy to remain at temperature than to switch on/off

Also less opportunity for scale to bind (so I am led to believe)


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

At the weekend, my machine get switched on about 8am and does not go off until the afternnon.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Derek and welcome.

On weekdays my machine is only on long enough to heat up and do a couple of doubles, at the weekend it`ll be on for at least 5-6 hours for that "ooh, I think I need even more caffeine running round my brain" moment,

Don


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Glenn, isn't it harmful when Gaggia boilers are left on long enough to dry out? I find mine loses a fair amount of water just going three or four hours switched on but unused, so I now switch off after my morning brews, just in case I don't do an afternoon shot as well. (I imagine your usage is heavier than mine in which case I suppose this wouldn't be a problem.)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you flush the group after steaming then there shouldn't be a problem.

However, I have not tested the theory by leaving the machine on for days at a time unused.

When on, there is frequent usage during these periods.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> If you flush the group after steaming then there shouldn't be a problem.


That's a serious point you made there, since the boiler is not topped up during steaming.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

My concern is the situation where the boiler is fully topped up, but purely by dint of being left switched on, loses a lot of its water subsequently through evaporation. I've seen quite a lot of water loss over a period of a few hours, judging from the amount of time it takes a flush to start coming out after I hit the switch.


----------

